# F910 electric clutch



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Anyone know what kinda job putting a new electric clutch on a f910 is. I found one advertised here locally that looks good with a new Briggs vanguard engine, thinking about callin on it.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy ben70b,

That clutch will set you back about $400. It shouldn't be too big of a job since it has a new engine...That means the clutch has been off recently, so it shouldn't be fused on the crankshaft. You will need a 3 jaw puller. 

I don't know the configuration of the F910 so I can't tell you any more. I have a Ztrac 777 and it appears to be easy easy on mine...clutch is in the rear.


----------

